# Controlling pneumatic cylinder question



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm in the process of purchasing a double acting pneumatic cylinder. Would I be able to control this with a picoboo one controller? It only allows one output. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

As long as the solenoid is a single acting type, meaning when all power is removed the solenoid returns to the original position before it is powered, the short answer is yes. You need to check the specs of the solenoid, AC or DC, Watts ,etc. You could also use a higher rated relay on the output to run the solenoid.


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok. So on frightprops's website they state that the shaft will only extend when power is applied and only retract when power is removed. Is that what you mean?


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Hauntactor, Yes you only need the one relay to make it work. Good Luck!


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

Ok thanks guys!!!


----------

